# Danny Padilla ( My pic for Mr O 1981)



## GFR (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow that guy looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Mags (Jun 26, 2006)

gotta love the little guys, him and franco were the best of the old school giant killers. Great calves.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 26, 2006)

great symmetry, great cuts


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Gotta love that vacuum.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Wow that guy looks absolutely amazing.



9 on the gayness scale.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> 9 on the gayness scale.



More like 10, faggot!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2006)

it's rare to see a waistline like that anymore.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2006)

Why do you think that the little guys like franco and danny were so strong and had such thick backs.... how much is he deadlifting in this picture? 585?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Why do you think that the little guys like franco and danny were so strong and had such thick backs.... how much is he deadlifting in this picture? 585?



That's their amazing mechanical advantage. Its such a short distance for them to get a full contraction.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Gotta love that vacuum.


I miss that look.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I miss that look.


agreed


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlZZlORWG7Y&search=how deep is your love


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

>



good man, comin through in the clutch.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlZZlORWG7Y&search=how deep is your love


----------

